# Keeping a journal, putting your feelings on paper



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I mentioned this in another post, but I've kept a journal most of my life, since a kid. I've also written things on and off my whole life.

My website, and now a book I'm writing based on that site, about my life, has really help me face some demons, and refocus priorities that have given me an unrealistic, scewed version of life... a sense of failure, etc.

I love DrBeatties' suggestions as well. I'd add a healthy diet. I'm more of a vegetarian now. NO red meat, nothing fried, COMPLEX carbohydrates, breads w/high fiber, no desserts, etc., veggies, fruits. Not saying I'm 100% good about this. But it also makes me feel better.

If I could, I'd eliminate my coffee in the morning. I DON'T drink much soda at all... caffeine there again.

Venting here, and venting in a journal though have really helped in the past, and recently.

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

i think writing is great

I try, but really haven't been able to write ( lyrics, songs) about my mental issues & those type of experiences. I usually think who wants to hear me talk about all of this in a song, it will just depress people. I did however once try to record an actual song that was based around depression, anxiety, etc, but it ended up getting scrapped because i think it made my friend who I record with ( who also has dealt with depression, anxiety etc) feel depressed and it didn't turn out as expected.

but yeah, writing things down in any form is a great way to express feelings and thoughts.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I write since I'm 16 years old.
Lyrics, poems, toughts, anything.
And I keep a journal whenever I have the time.
It helps alot to express the feelings inside that we don't share with anyone on this weird planet.

It's also good to remember us who we are.
Having some marks in our own past.
When I feel empty, I read stuff I wrote before and it reminds me of what I am made...and that I can do beautifull things.
And also that I've seen much worst than now =)

*Writing = 1 weekly psychologist meeting *


----------



## CaroleDaBoyz (Aug 18, 2004)

Dreamer, I think journaling is an excellent idea. I've done it a few times, but have always destroyed it later. Even so, it was therapeutic at the time.

Sorry, a little off topic...but for SoulBrotha:
THE classic song of depression. A must-listen-to. Written and sung by Cohen, he has the perfect voice for it.

*Diamonds In The Mine - by Leonard Cohen*

The woman in blue, she's asking for revenge,
man in white -- that's you -- says he has no friends.
The river is swollen up with rusty cans
and the trees are burning in your promised land.
And there are no letters in the mailbox,
and there are no grapes upon the vine,
and there are no chocolates in the boxes anymore,
and there are no diamonds in the mine.

Well, you tell me that your lover has a broken limb,
you say you're kind of restless now and it's on account of him.
Well, I saw the man in question, it was just the other night,
he was eating up a lady where the lions and Christians fight.

And there are no letters in the mailbox
and there are no grapes upon the vine,
and there are no chocolates in the boxes anymore,
and there are no diamonds in the mine.

Ah, there is no comfort in the covens of the witch,
some very clever doctor went and sterilized the bitch,
and the only man of energy, yes the revolution's pride,
he trained a hundred women just to kill an unborn child.

And there are no letters in the mailbox,
oh no, there are no, no grapes upon your vine,
and there are, there are no chocolates in your boxes anymore,
and there are no diamonds in your mine,
and there are no letters in the mailbox,
and there are no grapes upon the vine,
and there are no chocolates in your boxes anymore,
and there are no diamonds in your mine.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i think a journal would be a good idea for me right now as i feel like i am living the same day over and over again...

even if i do different things each day...

but i know i do not do enough during the day to take my mind off things so i dwell too much...

maybe trying to get the daily thoughts down in the morning or the evening only so that you can try and concentrate on living during the day.

i will have a go...

thank you


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i think a journal would be a good idea for me right now as i feel like i am living the same day over and over again...

even if i do different things each day...

but i know i do not do enough during the day to take my mind off things so i dwell too much...

maybe trying to get the daily thoughts down in the morning or the evening only so that you can try and concentrate on living during the day.

i will have a go...

thank you


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

I suggest blogging. Like an online diary, you can read it anytime you like, blog about people and things without disclosing your identity or location, and really vent out when you want to. Mine, for instance, is commonly dotted with colourful expletives of people who generally irritate me more than usual.

There are several blog sites on the net, and some are very useful if you have close friends who can give you support.

They're generally idiot-proof, but some html knowledge might help you make the blog prettier.

Cheers!

Kerio


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

I suggest blogging. Like an online diary, you can read it anytime you like, blog about people and things without disclosing your identity or location, and really vent out when you want to. Mine, for instance, is commonly dotted with colourful expletives of people who generally irritate me more than usual.

There are several blog sites on the net, and some are very useful if you have close friends who can give you support.

They're generally idiot-proof, but some html knowledge might help you make the blog prettier.

Cheers!

Kerio


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

I think i have DP.. i mean, im not insane.. but im still posessessed by the fires of analysis and understanding. I still look at my fingers as the tool to interface with the keyboard.. not my hands, i still look out two roundly shaped holes at the world.. i am still artificial unfortunately. So then my conclusions that have wrought me into this mentally wraith like wretch that i've become should all be documented further than my mental annotations allow for? Thats absolutely incredulous to think that anyone really suffering with this can truly benefit by drowning themselves in the written representation of their own torment. Because you know thats what would happen.. you would write down some morose segment of intelligible suffering and would be compelled to find something akin to yourself after any stent away from it.. and you would drown in it. Personally, ive burned all my journals.. it has probably helped me more than any one thing. The farther i distance myself from revalation the more i become the bafoon i so long to become. hahaha.. to be alive is to be like you're insane.. because why would a man facing a constantly approaching gullotine even in sane mind not act the role of what could be diagnosed as insane? Do you see?

eDfGr33n
"there is no salvation.. unless body chemistry permits."


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

"What cannot be said cannot be understood" - Terrence McKenna.

Definately a great idea, though there is sort of a danger associated with it like the last poster said. It's basically another tool to cope which can be used or it can use you.

I personally have treated my diary as though its my best friend where I didn't feel any real life person could fill the same roll. Its also been my best tool for understanding myself, especially when I can read over past entries and something new crystallises.

But it doesn't completely take the place of real life interraction and as I'm beginning to discover can't be the only form of therapy. If it is then it is in danger of becoming another way of turning in on yourself and obsessing/overanalysing - or living "within a bubble" with only your own guidance to follow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

I've written one novel (my feelings are a big catalyst) about 60,000 words long. It took me about half of last year and about 4 revisions and scrapping it twice to find a more workable plot. I'm about 7,000 words into another book, and I'm really looking into finding an agent or getting published.

My favorite songs on depression, etc.

"Slippin'" by DMX
"Suffer the Children" by Tears for Fears
"Comfortably Numb" by Pink Floyd
"How Soon Is Now?" by the Smiths
"Demons Surround Me" by Bizzy Bone
"Sad Song" and "That's the Way" by Krayzie Bone
"Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay" by Otis Redding

...and some other stuff I can't think of right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Privateer ( man i miss callin you Souljahx, but its all good lol) if you wanna listen to some music that relates to depression, I suggest checkin out ATMOSPHERE, although you probably already have. Slug got tons of songs talking about various topics that I KNOW i relate to because of my emotional state and other reasons.

check out Sage Francis or his group work with Joey Beats as Non Prophets, you might like that to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, how inspirational!!!!..............I adore listening to slit your wrists tunes to commpliment my depression. Along with a catchy melody, it pushes the razor blade deeper into my flesh.


----------

